# Breaking the Record



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

So the current record shows:

"Most users ever online was 268 on Feb 7 2005, 06:45 PM"

Would anyone be interested in logging in at a specified date and time so that we could break the record?? Sorry if this sounds stupid, I'm bored today. If you are interested, let's set a date and time!!!! We're gonna need a lot of replies on this one!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHEARTmaltese_@Aug 12 2005, 04:49 PM
> *So the current record shows:
> 
> "Most users ever online was 268 on Feb 7 2005, 06:45 PM"
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I had the same exact idea!!! I would love to participate, but 268 sounds like alot


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

eh why not.

that record's been driving me crazy.


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

Anyone else interested??!?!?!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Count me in too!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im in!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

lets go for it


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Sounds great!


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

I'm in also







sounds like fun....


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Me too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm in if at all possible. Depends on the date and time of course.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe someone should go ahead and start a thread with the date and time. It seems like I see the most people on either in the afternoon or late at night. Do keep in mind that we have members in all sorts of time zones.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Count me in too


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yay!!!







We only have 255 members left to beat the record!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm just gonna add for me it needs to be at night or on a weekend


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Sounds great so count me in. How about a late Saturday night? Most of us are in the states so we could sleep in on Sunday if we need too.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

Saturday night sounds good. Did something happen on Feb. 7 that a lot of members were on?!?!!? Maybe we need to repeat whatever happened.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHEARTmaltese_@Aug 15 2005, 01:48 AM
> *Saturday night sounds good.  Did something happen on Feb. 7 that a lot of members were on?!?!!?  Maybe we need to repeat whatever happened.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90549*


[/QUOTE]
I know what it was...it was my birthday!! We had a big online party!














j/k...I wasn't even a member then.


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

So there has been a significant amount of views on this particular post, maybe there are a lot of people interested who don't have the time to reply, therefore, who wants to make a thread about the time/date to log in?!?!? I know there are some out of country members, so whoever would like to do it, would have to take that into consideration. I just don't know what countres exactly.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris+Aug 15 2005, 10:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what it was...it was my birthday!! We had a big online party!














j/k...I wasn't even a member then.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90611
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wonder if we should check with Joe to make sure it won't cause a server problem...

*JOE: Is this OK for us to do???*


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm in too, just give a day or two notice as I dont get to check the sm everyday!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

count me in


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 15 2005, 02:12 PM
> *Wonder if we should check with Joe to make sure it won't cause a server problem...
> 
> JOE: Is this OK for us to do???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90686*


[/QUOTE]

yes and if i get about a week in advance i can send out a email to all members to join in, the "record" in Feb was probably due to a search engine bot spidering the forums


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 19 2005, 09:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes and if i get about a week in advance i can send out a email to all members to join in, the "record" in Feb was probably due to a search engine bot spidering the forums
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92509
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great!! Joe, do you want to choose a date and time based on your statistics that would be a good time for the majority?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

if everyone can settle on a date after the 26th of this month it would work better for me but let me know by the 26th so I can send out an email sometime that weekend, I am hoping to have a mini SM "newsletter" together by then and this notice can be a part of it


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Great Idea. Count me in.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHEARTmaltese_@Aug 12 2005, 03:49 PM
> *So the current record shows:
> 
> "Most users ever online was 268 on Feb 7 2005, 06:45 PM"
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sure. Why not? All it takes is time. Count me in too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What about Saturday the 27th?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Many people don't use the Internet on the weekends and if the e-mail is sent out too late Friday, some people may not get it. I think the 27th is too soon after the e-mail goes out. I would suggest sending it out on a Wednesday, then a reminder early Friday.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i wouldnt be able to send it out until the weekend of the 27th and it would be good for that to be at least a weeks notice but i didnt think about the holiday coming up

or if it can be decided today i can email it out tommorow/monday to do it on the 27th, ok i just finished looking at my traffic stats, the most often visited days are Monday and Thursdays and most visited times are 2-3pm and 8-10pm

soooo, how about either Monday the 29th or Thursday the 1st ? ? ? around 8:30pm
or 9pm, the idea would be for evertyone to sign on within the same 15minute window, i believe that is how the saftware track it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Any time works for me


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

the times i posted above was based on eastern time, sorry forgot to mention but those are the busiest times based off my stat thingy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Any of the days/times sound perfect to me.....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Both dates and times work for me. But the evening time would probably work better for me.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 20 2005, 06:13 PM
> *Of course, we all have to remember to allow for the time differences.  I'm in Missouri so I think that is, uh, 2 hours earlier than Joe on east coast.  The rest of you are on your own to figure out the time difference in your areas.    (just teasing).  On a week nite we don't want to miss people getting off work and heading home.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92665*


[/QUOTE]

Wouldn't you be on Central time there in Missouri? That would put you one hour behind Joe, we are in Illinois and we are one hour behind Eastern.
I think those in Eastern states in Australia would be 14 hours ahead of Eastern time here, Western Australia would be 11 1/2 hours ahead, I think there is someone in here from Western Aust. not sure though.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well 8.30pm Joe's time would work out to 10.30am the following day in Australia.


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

So Pacfic Standard Time would make it 5:30pm.

Joe,

Have you decided what day and time to put in the newsletter?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im in too just havent posted heh waiting for u guys to pick a time


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just wondering if this has been made official yet and what the day and time is that we have decided on.


----------

